# Weldon model S relieving fixture



## coopertje (Feb 12, 2012)

Dear all,

Yesterday I purchased a Weldon relieving fixture to sharpen drills. It came with a full set of collets and 10 different cams (some are double sided). The only thing missing is a manual of the device, I have tried to look on the internet but I cannot find any useful information about the device, set-up and also important, which cam to use for what kind of drill... There are cams that only rotate the head and there are cams that make a combination of rotation and front-backward movement. It seems really well made and I hope I will be able to use it in combination with the Tacchella grinder I am rebuilding.

Below some photos of the set:



























Does anyone of you have experience using this fixture or have a manual available that I could get a copy off?

Thank you in advance for your interest and reactions.


----------



## moconnor (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello,

Are you sure that it is used for drill bits? I remember using a Weldon relieving fixture like this for sharpening taps and counter sinks many years ago in a tool room where I worked. Unfortunately, it was more than 20 years ago and I don't have any notes or information about it anymore. I do remember much trial and error to try to figure out how to use it without having any instructions or anyone who knew how to use it. Back then I worked for a friend who bought a working machine shop business and we had to figure out many things like this on our own. At the time, we were both just a few years out of school so it was an adventure each day.

I seem to remember a copy of the Weldon manual for a relieving fixture on the website of a club that I had visited recently. I will have a look and see if I can find it.

Very nice job on your T&C grinder. You have a beautiful shop.

Kind regards,
Mike

Sorry, but it wasn't the Weldon fixture that was on the website that I was thinking of--it was radius dressing fixtures.

It appears that the Type 'S' fixture does indeed sharpen drill bits as well. The Weldon Tool Co. is still in business and currently sells end mill sharpening fixtures as well as a form relieving fixture for taps and countersinks. I didn't see a reference to yout Type 'S' fixture, but they may be able to supply you with a manual.


----------



## coopertje (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the information. From what I could find until now is that you can sharp drills, taps and countersinks. I have looked at my taps and countersinks and they all have 3 cutting sides. The cams I have available have one or 2 lobes, I think its for a single cutting side and double cutting side tools. I expect that for a 3 cutting side tool I should have a cam with 3 lobes. I will see if somebody of Weldon can help me, I hope, the thing is too beautiful too let it sit in a corner or sell again....

If I cannot get any information or manual I will have to do what you and your friend have done, make it a educational study. I could take the cams having similar markings and just put in a piece of 10mm steel and grind it according to the cam. And then compare the result with tools I have available to see if I can find a match.... :-\

Thanks again for the effort!

Regards Jeroen


----------



## coopertje (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I had contact with Weldon today and I just received a mail that they can send a copy of the manual for 30 dollars. So there is light at the end of the tunnel. Now just see how to pay, they ask a check but here in Holland we abandoned them about 10 years ago. Well, lets try my contacts in the USA! 

To be continued.

Regards Jeroen


----------



## kartmechanic (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm new to this web site.  Did you get the instructions for the Weldon Model S fixture.  I have the same fixture with all the the cams and collets.  I have never used it yet.  I need to fabricate a grinding head so I can use it.  At this moment I'm trying to design a grind head that I can mount on small rotary table.  I'm not a machinist by trade but a retired Mechanical  Engineer that worked in the Aerospace industry.  The manual that Weldon sent me free about 4 years ago is only ten pages.


----------

